# Skyscrapers whose steel frame is made up of both steel and reinforced concrete



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

It is quite rare for a skyscraper to have a structural frame that is made up of both steel and reinforced concrete. One notable example of such a building is the Olympic Tower in the City of New York. This 51-story skyscraper has the lower 21 floors (first-floor retail and 20 office floors) made out of steel and the upper 30 residential floors are made out of reinforced concrete. Here is a photo of the building:









Another example is the Burj Khalifa. It has concrete in the lower floors/steel in the upper floors combination. Any other buildings that have a combined steel-concrete frame?


----------

